# Felder in Datenblatt-ansicht ausblenden (Access)



## Stegy (8. Juni 2004)

Wie kann man Spalten in einer Datenblattansicht eines Formulars ausblenden/oder Unsichtber machen ohnen das die dazugehörigen Elemente ihre Funktion verlieren?

Gruß Stegy

EDIT: Habs schon hinbekommen:

Einfach die Elemente in den Formlarfuß verschoben. Gibt es da noch eine andere möglichkeit?


----------



## RavelinePower (6. Oktober 2004)

Hy ...

gehe in den Entwurf-Modi klicke re. auf das Steuerelement und dann auf Eigenschaften.

Danach gehste auf Sichtbar (anzeigen) und setzt den Wert auf  Nein.

Das wahr alles....


----------

